# Possible way to sim unlock Sprint Moto X



## stanislavshulgin (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi all
There's a manual for SIM unlocking Sprint HTC One
Guys there use an apk from system to unlock sim (OMADM Test Client)
We have some similar apks in /system/app/ but I couldn't launch them, there should be some other command rather than there on HTC
Maybe anyone more familiar with adb could help

These apks are OmaDrmService.apk, SprintOMADM2.apk and some others

Posting here 'cause rootzwiki seems to be more like developers forum


----------

